# Do rex rabbits shed less?



## Bville (Mar 20, 2014)

I keep my rabbits outside and would really like to get a rex, but I don't think the short fur would keep it warm enough in our NY climate so I am thinking of maybe keeping one inside. I wondered if maybe they don't shed as much as rabbits with typical fur (not including angora).


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Mar 20, 2014)

Mini Rex and Rex rabbits molt just like regular fur breeds.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 20, 2014)

Agreed. They shed just as much


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 21, 2014)

They shed just as much as other rabbits. It really would come down to the individual rabbit, things like the environment and diet can make more of a difference than breed.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 21, 2014)

If we are talking about shedding, Rex rabbits only have the under fur layer to shed unlike rabbits with the longer layer that also gets shed, so the amount per size is less. Not sure about the cold part, but those with the longer fur have added protection from the cold also. Just like backpacking, layers equal more insulation because of dead air space so regular furred rabbits have it between the longer and underfur layer and rex rabbits only have the one layer so it does have less R value. At least that's what I think but I went thru 12 books and really couldn't find anything on a Rex as far as cold weather versus the regular.


----------



## Bville (Mar 21, 2014)

Nancy McClelland said:


> If we are talking about shedding, Rex rabbits only have the under fur layer to shed unlike rabbits with the longer layer that also gets shed, so the amount per size is less. Not sure about the cold part, but those with the longer fur have added protection from the cold also. Just like backpacking, layers equal more insulation because of dead air space so regular furred rabbits have it between the longer and underfur layer and rex rabbits only have the one layer so it does have less R value. At least that's what I think but I went thru 12 books and really couldn't find anything on a Rex as far as cold weather versus the regular.



Wow, 12 books! Thanks for the research! I remember reading somewhere that rex aren't suited to living outdoors in the winter, but it may have just been someone's opinion.


----------

